# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Bashkëbisedim (Chat) 24/7 - le të takohemi tek dhoma #Forumi

## ClaY_MorE

Të gjithë anëtarët nëse duan të slaps-in njëri-tjetrin apo të bëjnë chit-chat janë të mirëpritur në kanalin *#Forumi* i cili është hapur enkas për anëtarët e forumit.

*|14:16| * Now talking in #Forumi
|02:16| * Topic: "Mirë se vini në kanalin #Forumi - Kanali eshte hapur ekskluzivisht per anetaret e Forumit Shqiptar! Ketu mund te njiheni me njeri-tjetrin ose kerkoni ndihme nga stafi i forumit. Krahas leximit ne forum, tani shtohet edhe kenaqesia e komunikimit direkt ne kete kanal. Me sinqeritet Stafi i Forumit Shqiptar."*


*Për ata anëtarë të cilët disponojnë mIRC në kompjuterin e tyre lidhuni me kanalin #Forumi

Për ata anëtarë të cilët nuk kanë mIRC të instaluar në kompjuterin e tyre mund të lidhen duke klikuar #Forumi*

Jeni të mirëpritur, Chat të këndshëm!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nëse përdorni një pseudonim ndryshe nga ky që keni në forum, mund të shkruani këtu. Në këtë mënyrë anëtarët dhe vizitorët do të kenë më të thjeshtë tju kontaktojnë. 

Gjithë të mirat!

----------


## [Perla]

Ajo ka ekzistuar prej kohesh por nuk po perdorej shume. Ide e mire kjo.
Une jam @Perla.

----------


## Apollyon

Chat? Pse mos u mbaruan kutite e Mp-ve?

----------


## RaPSouL

_Nese doni muhabet 24 ore, dhe sherbime te ndryshme futuni tek dhoma Forumi se nuk do te zhgenjeheni_

----------


## _Matrix_

Sme duket normale qe te ket nje dhome forumi pasi pastaj te gjith dynden ne chat dhe i iken lezeti forumit

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nëse ja dilni të komunikoni me anë të mp, vazhdoni  :buzeqeshje: 

Lezeti i forumit nuk ikën nga dhoma #Forumi, nuk ka ikur me kohë as nga dhoma #Shqiperia.

Nëse mendon se chati mund të krahasohet me forumin je gabim për mendimin tim. Gjithsesi nuk po të gjykoj më tej pasi të gjithë kanë shije/gusto personale.

----------


## xfiles

Ide e mire kjo, 
une ne fakt futem rralle tek dhoma shqiperia si xfiles, kot per te qene i disponueshem nga keta te forumit, po nuk e dija qe ka nje dhome enkas per forumin.

----------


## xfiles

Kush do te flasim Live, ne chat jam une, o shoki, hyni bre  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## RaPSouL

_xfiles, edhe ti fillove me chat, lol mos se eshte drog e keqe  se mos semuresh pastaj _

----------


## Cub

ca bohet knej naj gjo ?

----------


## BaBa

kuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc sa jeni aty  :ngerdheshje: 



shnet tgjithve.

----------


## Cub

kadale djalosh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

se vend ti fusja trretin miku tek i dyti  :ngerdheshje: 



 :shkelje syri:

----------


## Cub

hahaaha mir shum vetem futja na njones haahha anej nga ti hahaha

----------


## Flori

cub forca inter futu ke kanali #Forumi te jap i +  :buzeqeshje: 

@_FlorI_

----------


## Arsyetimi

lejohet te bash fllod ktu  :perqeshje: 



PS; floro o roje chati  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

*I gje nuk e moret serjoze.*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Emri im ne chat eshte Lukas, ish operator ne dhomat #Shqiperia & #Forumi, i dorehequr tashme, statusi aktual: user i thjeshte. 

Mire se vini ne #Forumi.

----------


## [Perla]

> Emri im ne chat eshte Lukas, ish operator ne dhomat #Shqiperia & #Forumi, i dorehequr tashme, statusi aktual: user i thjeshte. 
> 
> Mire se vini ne #Forumi.


Ngordhccccccccccc pse nuk thua ti ore  :ngerdheshje:  tani po e marr vesh une qe je Lukas ti. Do te mbyssssssssssss malokkkkkkkkk  :perqeshje:

----------

